# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  καναρινια αχατες κοκκινα μοζαικ

## stelios

ζητουνται καναρινια αχατες κοκκινα μοζαικ απο εκτροφεα παρακαλω στειλτε πμ

----------

